# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Nuovo elenco Clienti/Fornitori

## maratoneta

Qualcuno è riuscito a capire se nei nuovi elenchi Clienti/Fornitori, che andranno a sostituire la comunicazione Over 3.000, vanno indicate anche le fatture di importo inferiore ai 300,00 euro? Ossia, se registro la varie e tante fatture di importo inferiore a 300,00 euro con un'unica Nota Riepilogativa mensile come faccio poi ad inserire le stesse nell'elenco Clienti/Fornitori?

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

stesso problema per le fatture emesse dai ristoranti e riepilogate nel registro dei corrispettivi!

----------


## La matta

Leggevo - ma è ancora tutto da confermare! - che andrebbero comunicate solo quelle operazioni per le quali è previsto l'obbligo dell'emissione della fattura. In questo caso, i ristoranti e i bar sarebbero fuori.

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

ehh ma se la fattura l'hai già emessa devi comunicarla, penso

----------


## maratoneta

> ehh ma se la fattura l'hai già emessa devi comunicarla, penso

  Esatto, è quello che volevo dire.
Io mi sono avvalso della facoltà concessami dalla normativa di registrare le tante fatture di importo inferiore ai 300,00 euro tramite Nota riepilogativa mensile. Come faccio adesso ad inserire tutte le fatture nell'elenco clienti/fornitori? Devo annullare tutto un anno di registrazioni e stampe ufficiali e registrare tutto dall'inizio?

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

penso che tu debba inserire manualmente tutte le fatture nell'elenco clienti e fornitori. Infatti nel 2007 con la prima introduzione non adottai più la registrazione comulativa (ad esempio per i medici) e dissi a tutti i miei clienti che avevano un ristorante di non annotare più le fatture nel registro dei corrispettivi, ma di consegnarmele per la registrazione.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> penso che tu debba inserire manualmente tutte le fatture nell'elenco clienti e fornitori. Infatti nel 2007 con la prima introduzione non adottai più la registrazione comulativa (ad esempio per i medici) e dissi a tutti i miei clienti che avevano un ristorante di non annotare più le fatture nel registro dei corrispettivi, ma di consegnarmele per la registrazione.

  ma i nuovi elenchi clienti e fornitori partono dal periodo d'imposta 2011? 
e alla scadenza prevista del 30/04/12 cosa bisogna presentare?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma i nuovi elenchi clienti e fornitori partono dal periodo d'imposta 2011? 
> e alla scadenza prevista del 30/04/12 cosa bisogna presentare?

  Se non ricordo male partono dal 2012.
Per il 2011 è tutto immutato.

----------


## PurpleMike

> penso che tu debba inserire manualmente tutte le fatture nell'elenco clienti e fornitori. Infatti nel 2007 con la prima introduzione non adottai più la registrazione comulativa (ad esempio per i medici) e dissi a tutti i miei clienti che avevano un ristorante di non annotare più le fatture nel registro dei corrispettivi, ma di consegnarmele per la registrazione.

  Per l'attuale spesometro io sono rimasto che per le operazioni non soggette ad obbligo di fattura la comunicazione deve essere effettuata solo per operazioni superiori ad euro 3600 iva compresa...

----------


## maratoneta

> Se non ricordo male partono dal 2012.
> Per il 2011 è tutto immutato.

  Se non sbaglio, il D.L. semplificazioni approvato nei giorni scorsi ha introdotto l'elenco clienti e fornitori da subito al posto della over 3000.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se non sbaglio, il D.L. semplificazioni approvato nei giorni scorsi ha introdotto l'elenco clienti e fornitori da subito al posto della over 3000.

  Concordo, ho letto.
Dall'anno 2011.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Concordo, ho letto.
> Dall'anno 2011.

  bisogna comunicare anche le fatture emesse nel 2011 nei confronti di soggetti non IVA privati senza nessun limite d'importo? 
GRAZIE A TUTTI PER I CHIARIMENTI

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Se non sbaglio, il D.L. semplificazioni approvato nei giorni scorsi ha introdotto l'elenco clienti e fornitori da subito al posto della over 3000.

  bisogna comunicare solo le operazioni tra soggetti Iva od anche le fatture emesse nel 2011 nei confronti di soggetti non Iva ? 
GRAZIE A TUTTI PER I CHIARIMENTI

----------


## Niccolò

> Leggevo - ma è ancora tutto da confermare! - che andrebbero comunicate solo quelle operazioni per le quali è previsto l'obbligo dell'emissione della fattura. In questo caso, i ristoranti e i bar sarebbero fuori.

  Qualcuno mi conferma o smentisce questo post? 
In questo delirio di aggiornamenti, riforme e controriforme, io ormai mi sto perdendo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Qualcuno mi conferma o smentisce questo post?

  Su due piedi, mi viene da confermartelo.

----------


## Niccolò

> Su due piedi, mi viene da confermartelo.

  So che i tuoi piedi sono ben saldi a terra, ma hai un'esperienza diretta? 
Mentre per le grandi catene è semplice coordinare registratori di cassa e software di fatturazione, per il piccolo ristorante, con un po' di scontrini e un po' di fatture... sai che casino  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> So che i tuoi piedi sono ben saldi a terra, ma hai un'esperienza diretta? 
> Mentre per le grandi catene è semplice coordinare registratori di cassa e software di fatturazione, per il piccolo ristorante, con un po' di scontrini e un po' di fatture... sai che casino

  Sono soggette anche le operazioni senza obbligo di emissione della fattura (giustificate da scontrino o ricevuta fiscale), per le quali il limite è stato fissato a 3.600 euro, al lordo dellIva.

----------


## Niccolò

> Sono soggette anche le operazioni senza obbligo di emissione della fattura (giustificate da scontrino o ricevuta fiscale), per le quali il limite è stato fissato a 3.600 euro, al lordo dellIva.

  Ok, questo lo sapevo. Faccio un esempio che è più semplice: io vado in albergo e nel mio elenco ci sarà una fattura di 100. Nell'elenco dell'albergo la fattura di 100 sarà presente? 
Io direi di no. Però, direi.

----------

